# CWC Prewar Guard Black



## saladshooter (Mar 18, 2019)

Howdy

Looking for a boys prewar CWC guard in original paint black for straight down tube '38 bent tank.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## bike (Mar 18, 2019)

I like the pedals


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 18, 2019)

I still have this one: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/roadmaster-chrome-full-coverage-chain-guard.89008/. You'd have to relocate the clamp and you could always just cut off the back part to make it look like the one in the pic.


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 24, 2019)

Still looking

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 29, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 5, 2019)

Still looking!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 14, 2019)

Still looking!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 19, 2019)

Still looking!
Help me complete this killer bike!



Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 29, 2019)

Still looking

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (May 10, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## Lynchwrench (May 12, 2019)

I think I have a Few of them in my collection.


----------



## saladshooter (May 21, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 23, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> Still looking!
> Help me complete this killer bike!
> View attachment 983015
> Thanks!
> Chad




Almost need to stick to black on this one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## saladshooter (May 31, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 4, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 11, 2019)

Still looking!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 19, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 26, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 3, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 10, 2019)

Still looking

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 16, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 23, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 1, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 11, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 20, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 27, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 2, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 9, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 14, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 20, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 26, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 1, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 5, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## skiptooth (Oct 5, 2019)

Cool...


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 10, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 17, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 24, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 24, 2019)

You'll probably just have to sell it back to me


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 24, 2019)

Thanks again Jim love this bike with or without a chain guard!


bikeyard said:


> You'll probably just have to sell it back to me


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 29, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 4, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 13, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 4, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 13, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 25, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 7, 2020)

Still looking.  

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 18, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 28, 2020)

Still looking.  

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 9, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 20, 2020)

A year and 50 bumps later, still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 29, 2020)

Still looking.  

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 12, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 18, 2020)

Still looking...

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 27, 2020)

Still looking..

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (May 5, 2020)

Still looking.......

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (May 13, 2020)

Still looking.........

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (May 29, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 8, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## JAF/CO (Jun 9, 2020)

Pm sent


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 22, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 3, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 18, 2021)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## mynameislegion (Mar 27, 2021)

Right guard. Wrong brackets.


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 27, 2021)

Hey Jeff,

Yours has the longer rear attachment for the different chain stay frame. I believe @mrg is looking for one.

Thanks
Chad


mynameislegion said:


> Right guard. Wrong brackets.
> View attachment 1380355
> 
> View attachment 1380356


----------



## saladshooter (May 13, 2021)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 31, 2021)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 21, 2022)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 21, 2022)

mynameislegion said:


> Right guard. Wrong brackets.
> View attachment 1380355
> 
> View attachment 1380356



Is this one a girly guard or a later curve down tube ?


----------

